# October Throwdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bmudd14474

This months theme will be .......................................................


*Intestines






*

More specifically sausage. All entrees must contain sausage in some form or another. It can be in or out of a casing. This will allow for alot of creativity.

All entries must have a description of what it is in the email and be just 1 picture. I don't care if you display it out on a cutting board or have to use multiple plates but it can only be 1 image. No collage's just 1 single unaltered picture.


If you have any other questions please let me know.




I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 11/7/21


The rules are the same and available HERE.


*Code Word: Ghost


Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 11/7/2021.  Please email all entries to [email protected]



Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## indaswamp

Now this is one I just might get in on.....right in my wheel house.


----------



## jcam222

indaswamp said:


> Now this is one I just might get in on.....right in my wheel house.


This may be just what I need to finally stuff a few. That said I know for sure you and a few others are top notch for this one. Your sausage work is AAA+  Thanks for pulling  yet another of these challenges together Brian.


----------



## DRKsmoking

Yes thanks Brian.
This one is just outside my comfort zone . But we will see  

David


----------



## smokeymose

Brian, you're killing me.
After crashing and burning in the couple of throw downs I've entered I told myself never again.
I love making sausage, though. 
Woe is me.....


----------



## gmc2003

Does it have to be homemade sausage or can we use store bought. Asking for a friend. 

Chris


----------



## bmudd14474

Store bought or homemade is fine


----------



## gmc2003

My friend says thank you Brian.

Chris


----------



## smokeymose

DRKsmoking said:


> Yes thanks Brian.
> This one is just outside my comfort zone . But we will see
> 
> David


I've seen enough of your stuff to know this is well inside of your comfort zone, David!


----------



## SmokinGame

I volunteer for taste testing!


----------



## thirdeye

With a month to decide and  at least 6 kinds of sausage in my freezer.... I'm in.


----------



## bbqbrett

gmc2003 said:


> Does it have to be homemade sausage or can we use store bought. Asking for a friend.
> 
> Chris



I had a friend who was wondering the same thing.


----------



## SmokinEdge

Hmmmmm……


----------



## WV_Crusader

Hey ill test them out for ya buddy!


----------



## foamheart

LOL... I just put 10# of pepperoni Stix, 5# of Todds jerky, and 5# of breakfast links in the freezer today.  Thats OK, I'll think of something else.  Freezer is nearly bear/bare and I am trying to restore a little early this year. Hunter friends seem to be stopping in. LOL.


----------



## daveomak

smokeymose said:


> Brian, you're killing me.
> After crashing and burning in the couple of throw downs I've entered I told myself never again.
> I love making sausage, though.
> Woe is me.....



Hey Mose......   My first sausage failed miserably....   lose meat, torn casings etc....  It was a good learning experience...
My first throwdown was worse....  My picture sucked...  WAY too small...  You couldn't see the food....   I learned photography was the primary key to a great food presentation...
I think Squirrel was the member that noted that...  She was a photographer...  
Anywho, the take away is, failing gives one a point to improve from... and generally, a place to start....
The upside...   You've got great grub to eat...


----------



## indaswamp

So...this is a throwdown on making a dish WITH sausage?
Not a throwdown on making sausage? Correct?


----------



## SmokinEdge

bmudd14474 said:


> More specifically sausage. All entrees must contain sausage in some form or another. It can be in or out of a casing. This will allow for alot of creativity.





indaswamp said:


> So...this is a throwdown on making a dish WITH sausage?


I believe it is a dish, or meal that must contain sausage, cased or not. Or I would suppose just sausage by itself, also, I believe the sausage can be store purchased or homemade.


----------



## smokeymose

indaswamp said:


> So...this is a throwdown on making a dish WITH sausage?
> Not a throwdown on making sausage? Correct?


That's the way I understand it.
It wouldn't be fair to to a majority of folks who don't make sausage.


----------



## thirdeye

bmudd14474 said:


> All entrees must contain sausage in some form or another. It can be in or out of a casing. This will allow for alot of creativity.





indaswamp said:


> So...this is a throwdown on making a dish WITH sausage?
> Not a throwdown on making sausage? Correct?



I'm banking on any dish with sausage.  But I can go both ways.


----------



## smokeymose

daveomak said:


> Hey Mose......   My first sausage failed miserably....   lose meat, torn casings etc....  It was a good learning experience...
> My first throwdown was worse....  My picture sucked...  WAY too small...  You couldn't see the food....   I learned photography was the primary key to a great food presentation...
> I think Squirrel was the member that noted that...  She was a photographer...
> Anywho, the take away is, failing gives one a point to improve from... and generally, a place to start....
> The upside...   You've got great grub to eat...


My sausages are good. My creativity and presentation need some work LOL!
We'll see. Maybe.


----------



## tx smoker

bmudd14474 said:


> All entrees must contain sausage in some form or another



Brian, this is a really cool concept. I've got a ton of different sausages in the freezers and got the thinking cap on trying to decide if I can put together something that's viable to enter. On a different note, if those sausages in the pic you posted for the event were made by you, kudos sir!! Those look fantastic.

Robert


----------



## DanMcG

tx smoker said:


> if those sausages in the pic you posted for the event were made by you, kudos sir!! Those look fantastic.


I agree!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Can i play?


----------



## pc farmer

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Can i play?



Yup.  Unless your a judge.


----------



## rc4u

well in instructions it say smoked that intro picture is not smoked i=IMHO. but iv'e been wrong before, cording to da wife


----------



## rc4u

and pre-smoked always look better. after they all look kinda same


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Natural casing or can it be collagen?


----------



## DanMcG

bmudd14474 said:


> More specifically sausage. All entrees must contain sausage in some form or another. It can be in or out of a casing. This will allow for alot of creativity.


----------



## rc4u

must be smoked. no old pics or posts, and in in original post it Did say intestines. and original post is not smoked


*BEFORE YOU START COOKING TAPE YOUR CODE WORD TO YOUR CAMERA SO THAT YOU DO NOT FORGET!

Rules for entry*

1. The featured item of the month must be smoked in a prominent manner to be eligible for entry into the TD

2. All entries must be prepared during the current TD period. The TD code word must be written on a piece of paper (or other medium) and displayed in the picture. Do not digitally add the code word, or your name, to the entry.

_***The purpose of the code word is to validate that the item was smoked for the TD***_
3. Entries are to be submitted to the Events Coordinator via private message by midnight Pacific Standard time on the last night of eligible voting. An entry consists of the following:

*one* picture (can pile as much or as little as you want in one picture) with the featured TD theme
Visible TD code word (see #2) in entry. Please do not move or delete the location of the photo submitted for entry to ensure everybody has a chance to view the item
Brief description of the item. Once the TD has ended the contestants are encouraged to create threads revealing their entries to the general public.
4. Do not post entries in the general forum, or reveal your entry, until after the contest winners have been determined or else your entry *will be disqualified*.

5. Only one entry per participant is permitted


----------



## thirdeye

rc4u said:


> 3. Entries are to be submitted to the Events Coordinator via private message by midnight Pacific Standard time on the last night of eligible voting.



I would guess the PM would work, but Post #1 has this:

*Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 11/7/2021. Please email all entries to [email protected]*


----------



## bmudd14474

tx smoker said:


> Brian, this is a really cool concept. I've got a ton of different sausages in the freezers and got the thinking cap on trying to decide if I can put together something that's viable to enter. On a different note, if those sausages in the pic you posted for the event were made by you, kudos sir!! Those look fantastic.
> 
> Robert



Yes made those years ago. That picture was before smoking.



SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Can i play?



Yes.





The entry has to be smoked in some fashion. The sausage can be cased or loose. Type of casing doesn't matter.


As for entries I prefer email but PM will work also.


Thanks and good luck.


----------



## JLeonard

As always I volunteer as tasting judge. Look forward to seeing what you guys pull out.
Jim


----------



## DRKsmoking

JLeonard said:


> As always I volunteer as tasting judge. Look forward to seeing what you guys pull out.
> Jim



LOL
But as a judge you can't enter

David


----------



## JLeonard

DRKsmoking
 I know my limitations. I'll sit back and watch the masters at work. Taking notes all the while.
Jim


----------



## forktender

Sausage fest !!!


----------



## Sowsage

forktender said:


> Sausage fest !!!
> View attachment 513147


Those are some good looking pups! I'm a sucker for hound dogs!


----------



## forktender

Sowsage said:


> Those are some good looking pups! I'm a sucker for hound dogs!


Not mine, just a google picture.......I couldn't handle that many, one's bad enough.


----------



## daveomak

forktender
 ...   It's AMAZING they are getting along so well....   I keep hearing about discrimination and racial bias ....   Looks like black, brown and white get along just fine as long as you ain't on Pennsylvania avenue...


----------



## rc4u

i think he meant there wiener dogs{ dachshunds} ya know sausage


----------



## chopsaw

rc4u said:


> i think he meant there wiener dogs


Half a dog high , dog and a half long .


----------



## forktender

chopsaw said:


> Half a dog high , dog and a half long .


No fear, heart of a lion.


----------



## chopsaw

forktender said:


> No fear, heart of a lion


Badger dog .


----------



## foamheart

Three more days!! OMG OMG OMG!!! Its like Christmas......


----------



## HalfSmoked

forktender said:


> Sausage fest !!!
> View attachment 513147



Like your gang glad I don't live close to you my wife would want to make a visit.
Over the years I think we have had at least 10 dottie pups one that we just lost this year at 20 years old. I will say most of ours were rescue pups.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

OK Ok you volunteer tasters are now disqualified. I'm pulling rank (I think) age before beauty.   

Warren


----------



## thirdeye

foamheart said:


> Three more days!! OMG OMG OMG!!! Its like Christmas......


Yikes, I almost forgot.... I kinda, sorta have a plan.


----------



## HalfSmoked

HalfSmoked said:


> OK Ok you volunteer tasters are now disqualified. I'm pulling rank (I think) age before beauty.
> 
> Warren


 JLeonard glad you cold laugh about sorry for your luck though I Think I have you beat on this one I'm 78 hahaha.

Warren


----------



## foamheart

HalfSmoked said:


> JLeonard glad you cold laugh about sorry for your luck though I Think I have you beat on this one I'm 78 hahaha.
> 
> Warren



Damn, don't know what I do when I am as old as you old farts! LOL


----------



## tropics

foamheart said:


> Damn, don't know what I do when I am as old as you old farts! LOL


Maybe you should give it a little thought while you still can LMAO
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

foamheart said:


> Damn, don't know what I do when I am as old as you old farts! LOL




I figured you were the oldest, because you don't mention it on your profile.

Bear


----------



## foamheart

Bearcarver said:


> I figured you were the oldest, because you don't mention it on your profile.
> 
> Bear


 I don't have birthdays anymore, I gave mine to my sisters grandson because  he said he needed it to have as many as his sisters. LOL


----------



## kilo charlie

Wondering if I missed something with this?


----------



## HalfSmoked

foamheart said:


> I don't have birthdays anymore, I gave mine to my sisters grandson because  he said he needed it to have as many as his sisters. LOL


Nor do I have birthdays anymore I have anniversaries I just had the 39th anniversary of my 39th birthday,    

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like forktender i appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Nor do I have birthdays anymore I have anniversaries I just had the 39th anniversary of my 39th birthday,
> 
> Warren




You must have gone to school with My Mother.
She was 39 when she died in 1992, when I was 43.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bearcarver said:


> You must have gone to school with My Mother.
> She was 39 when she died in 1992, when I was 43.
> 
> Bear



 Why you must of still been in diapers.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Kilo for the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw

HalfSmoked said:


> Why you must of still been in diapers.


We're all headed that way . Go out the same way you came in . Crappin' your pants and slobbering .


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup the only thing golden about the golden years is the color of your pee.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Why you must of still been in diapers.
> 
> Warren




That didn't start yet, but like Chopsaw said "That's probably coming soon".

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Bear and foamy they are appreciated.

Warren


----------

